# best wireless thermometer?



## bigsmoken

So I'm looking at different wireless thermometers and was wondering if anyone has had a good experience with them and which ones are any good...even if its not a wireless one...lol just looking for a new toy. (shhhhhh...dont tell the old lady that though)


----------



## davidhef88

A lot of people here use the maverick Et732 including myself. Has two probes one for meat and one for the cooker. It is wireless. You can find them at one of our great sponsors. 
Amazenproducts.com


----------



## bama bbq

Thermapen, iGrill, and Maverick seem to be the most popular. Thermapen has a Bluetooth thermometer but is pro grade and the price point shows it. iGrill is bluetooth so you need a device to recieve the data and Mav is a radio receiver/xmitter which are both consumer grade so are both more reasonably priced. There are lovers and haters of each. I have both and they work as advertised.   There are others out there but these seem to get the most press.


----------



## cmayna

I love my two Maverick's.


----------



## bigsmoken

Maverick.....10-4...I was looking at them earlier and it seemed that it was 50/50 on wheather or not people like them...I was hoping that they were gonna get a good review here but I wanted to ask others that are doing the same as I


----------



## cmayna

I also have the igrill but haven't had great luck with it's signal strength,  so for now, I'm staying with the trusted Maverick. Going to use it again this weekend.


----------



## tx smoker

I went through 5 POS Accu-Rite untis from one of everybody's favorite sports and outdoor stores and all of them failed in the excat same way within three times of using them. I finally broke down and ordered the Maverick 732 and have never looked back. It has preformed flawlessly and I've come to rely on it almost to the point of it being a life support system :-) As a matter of fact I just received from Todd a second one because I often cook multiple meats that need IT monitoring and/or am cooking on multiple cookers that I need to monitor. The key to longevity is do not submerge the probes in water to clean them. They will go FUBAR if they get saturated. I use lens cleaning wipes for eyeglasses to clean the probes and they work great.

My .02 and getting change back,

Robert


----------



## bigsmoken

I have heard that about the probes thanks for the advice...everyone here is pretty much confirming what I was thinking...


----------



## kathrynn

I love my Maverick and got it from Todd here.  AND...I love my thermapen. I use both all the time.

Kat


----------



## kettleq

I love my maverick. I have been hinting around  to the wife about the thermo pen for Christmas!!!


----------



## cmayna

I've got one of them also.  Fantastic device.


----------



## smoke_chef

I see a lot of mention of "Todd". Who's Todd?


----------



## bama bbq

Smoke_Chef said:


> I see a lot of mention of "Todd". Who's Todd?


He's the owner of A-Maze-N Products and is a sponsor here. Not to mention a good guy.


----------



## smoke_chef

Thanks Bama... I'm familiar with the brand. I just didn't know Todd as the guy behind the brand. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## bigsmoken

Just had my birthday this past sunday and the wife got me a maverick....I have it working on a brisket at the moment. I'm pleased with how its working so far. Very excitied.


----------



## bigsmoken

I would like to say that this thermometer is the best one ive ever used....I have never had an easier time keeping track of my meat temp and I have never ever ever ever had such an easier time keeping track of my grill temp....thanks to this thermometer I've been able to see when the  temp was starting to go down and make sure that it didn't. Awesome little deal thats for sure


----------



## sprky

Maverick ET-732  Gets my vote. I LOVE it.........Gotta replace 1 of the probes as the dog could smell the meat and smoke on it and thought it would taste good.


----------



## bigsmoken

cant really blame the dog on that one can you?


----------



## bonnerboy

Just ordered my Maverick ET 733. Today off Amazon , didn't know I could get it here ( sorry Todd )  depends on how I like it , will be purchasing another soon ..... Just built me a vertical 120 gallon old propane tank smoker plan on doing a brisket this weekend ....... I even ordered with overnight shipping I wanted it so bad ......


----------



## backporchq

Getting ready to purchase my first meat thermometer for meat and ambient temps. Lot of ET732 talk but should I go with the updated 733?? Want to make the best bang. 
18" WSM


----------



## smittyb

Tappeque.

None better.

And I don't work for them, either.


----------



## happygrilling

I have found ThermoPro TP-07 as the best wireless meat thermometer . I have researched and reviewed all the best meat thermometers.


----------



## runway1

Is the TP20 worth $25 more than the TP07?


----------



## bellaru

Maverick et-733 has been good to me


----------



## patrick bair

So, here's my dilemma. I did the research and decided that the ThermPro TP-20 edged out the iGrill2. I bought the former, and my wife bought me the latter for my birthday. Now I have both and I'm looking at pros and cons in order to decide which one goes back. Here are my thoughts thus far:

*iGrill2*

Pro

Accommodates four probes. I'm thinking this could come in handy to monitor ambient temp plus different doneness degrees of steaks, or a thigh/breast combo on a bird?

Con

No receiver unit, uses mobile phone app. Comments about the app on Google Play are pretty uniformly negative. I'm also thinking that if I need to run out to the store, for example, while doing a long smoke, I'd have to leave my phone behind in order for someone else to monitor it in my absence. Further, I'm just not sure I want another app on my phone.

Grill clip for ambient probe not included, must be purchased separately

Not sure I like the design. Obviously designed for gas grills, with the magnet attachment. (I'm not a gas grill kinda' guy.) How water resistant is it?

More expensive of the two

*ThermoPro TP-20*

Pro

Lifetime replacement guarantee on probes

Rugged design. Looks as if it could stand a drop. Water resistant.

Separate receiver unit.

Less expensive of the two.

Includes grill clip for ambient probe

Con

Only two probe capacity.

Anybody with experience with one or both have advice that could help with my decision?


----------



## dabigbozman

TP - 20, for the price you can buy 2


----------



## gr0uch0

I have the ThermoPro 6 & 7, so I can't really comment to the specifics of the 20, but I can't say enough good things about the products.  The only con you list above is 2 probe capability--imho, that's all that should be needed.  One for the CC temp, one for the quickest cooked meat, then move it to the next quickest cooked meat, and so on, until it lands in the slowest cooked meat.  My $0.02.


----------



## russmn

Another one for maverick 733


----------



## patrick bair

What does the Maverick offer that the ThermaPro or iGrill don't? The TP-20 is about $10 cheaper on Amazon, and I already have one.


----------



## russmn

Igrill has bad range from others have said .. to be honest I think any of them will do the job .. but I chose the 733 and have been very happy with it. No issues


----------



## russmn

Also 6ft probes are nice !


----------



## gr0uch0

russmn said:


> Igrill has bad range from others have said .. to be honest I think any of them will do the job .. but I chose the 733 and have been very happy with it. No issues


But that partially answered Bair's question:  what does the Maverick 733 have over the ThermoPro TP-20?


----------



## russmn

6ft probes and personal preference.. lol


----------



## gr0uch0

russmn said:


> 6ft probes and personal preference.. lol


OK, I get subjective answers.  However, 6 ft. probes aren't stock with the unit--they're additional purchases at $15-$17 each, according to their website and Amazon.


----------



## russmn

When I got mine amazon had a deal with a bonus 6 ft probe .. so 3 probes came with it ..having the option of having longer probes is nice..


----------



## russmn

Lol besides asking what's the "best" is asking for subjective answers .


----------



## patrick bair

For me, the deal maker might actually be the lifetime replacement guarantee on the ThermaPro probes. I've had to replace a probe on my current thermometer. The TP-20 just seems more rugged than the iGrill.


----------



## gr0uch0

russmn said:


> Lol besides asking what's the "best" is asking for subjective answers .



Agreed on the OP--plays directly into Charlie's post earlier this week--but Bair's question posed of you was direct and had no subjectivity.


----------



## russmn

lol I was responding to the original post lol what's the best therm ... your name sums up your posts lol u come off so grouchy lol


----------



## russmn

I realize it's a typed response so you may not intend to lol


----------



## gr0uch0

russmn said:


> lol I was responding to the original post lol what's the best therm ... your name sums up your posts lol u come off so grouchy lol



Nah, just appreciate direct answers to direct questions, that's all.  "Lol".


----------



## russmn

Naw .. you are grouchy .. it wasn't even your post .. try not to come off like such an a ., it makes the forum unpleasant ! We are all here for fun and the love of BBQ..


----------



## gr0uch0

russmn said:


> Naw .. you are grouchy .. it wasn't even your post .. try not to come off like such an a ., it makes the forum unpleasant ! We are all here for fun and the love of BBQ..





russmn said:


> Naw .. you are grouchy .. it wasn't even your post .. try not to come off like such an a ., it makes the forum unpleasant ! We are all here for fun and the love of BBQ..



Classy, russ, real classy.  All fourth, but classy nonetheless....


----------



## weev

I have the Smoke  by Thermoworks   and love it


----------



## golem74

but I noticed that tp-07 shuts off if temperature is 122F for two hours. that makes it useless for cold smoking..


----------



## hotpepperdanny

I have ivation long range dual, for years niw.no problems


----------

